# KING RECIPE



## fairdinkum (Oct 1, 2007)

I know I have seen the recipe for Poormans Lobster on here before but I can't seem to find it. Any chance of pointing me in the right direction or posting it ? Thanks. 

:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

Here ya go, its on the old forum......Let me know what time to be there for dinner :hungry







http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=1944&start=1


----------



## Jive Turkey (Oct 15, 2007)

Would like to make this too...but link is no longer available....?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a search, didn't see king but it shouldn't be much diff.
poormans lobster recipe - Google Search

Skip


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Cube your king meat. Get some spicy powdered crab boil (not the boil in bag). Get a pot of water going like you would for crawfish or crabs. The spicier the better. You can also add some pickle juice or pepperoncini juice or jalapenos, if you want. Wrap your cubed fish pieces in cheese cloth and tie it so the chunks cant escape. Get the boil going and then take away from heat (don't let a rolling boil cook your fish). Drop the fish in for 5-10 minutes. Dip fish in lemon butter with toothpicks. Use the same boil to do rockshrimp also.... There is a sugar recipe, but I like mine better.


----------

